# Lights for 90 Gallon Planted



## marcnc (Dec 21, 2011)

Hi everyone, 
First time posting here, but I have been reading boards for a while now.

I have a 90 Gallon tank that is heavily planted, along with CO2 with reactor, also have UV, tank has mostly stem plants, I leave lights on about 12 hours a day. Tank just finished fishless cycle a few days ago, and looking to get fish soon.

My light is wavepoint 48 inch, 4 bulbs & 54 watts each, right now I only have 2 bulbs in, but was thinking I should add the other 2. The tank is no where near as bright as it was when I first set it up, I think it because the tank has filled in so much.

So I guess the question is should I add the other 2 bulbs? What I have right now is 1 of each of the following installed

D-D Giesemann Powerchrome 48 Inch 54W Aquaflora T5HO Fluorescent Bulb 

D-D Giesemann Powerchrome 48 Inch 54W Midday T5HO Fluorescent Bulb 

Thanks for the advise.


----------

